# FSW: Experience Letter Not Available On Letterhead



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for the FSW which is due to start accepting applications from 4-May-2013.

My concern is regarding the fact that I may not be able to get my experience letter on the company letterhead. Apparently those are some lame HR policies or company policies in this country.

I was wondering if there is a workaround like giving a statutory declaration on a stamp paper and having it notarised.

Also, does anyone over here know what band/individual score on the IELTS is considered as High Proficiency?

What are the chances of securing arranged employment while working and living in a different country?

Would really appreciate if someone could advise.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Would they be willen to staple a business card to the letter they are writing about your experience?


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi

The problem is that I cannot get my experience on the company letter head. The company states that it is against their policy to provide such letters.

How can I show my work experience without getting it on the letter head??


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi All,

Does anyone have an answer to this question? I am really looking for answers and I would really appreciate if someone could help me with this query..

Thanks,


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

HI,


svb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone have an answer to this question? I am really looking for answers and I would really appreciate if someone could help me with this query..
> 
> Thanks,


I find this extremely odd, not to say ignorant. I have 3 PM's from India and their previous employers didn't have any hesitation to give them a referrence letter, on a letterhead. Those employers went as far as to have them registered!

Were you given at least a contract of employment? Did they give you payslips? If they did, then when submitting your documents make reference that your employer "Idiots Incorporated" wouldn't give you a proper reference letter, hence you are including contract of employment and payslips.

Will it work? Since I don't work for CIC, I wouldn't know am afraid.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Haha Jrge,

I totally agree with you on this point. Its really disheartening to know that when asked for such a letter they just deny it stating several reasons like "Thats against company policy" etc. I had the same problem when I asked for a reference to apply for my MBA from one of my previous employers.

Yes I do have an offer letter and payslips for the past 1 year, however I am not sure that would suffice.

The company would give me a letter stating my designation and tenure in the organization on the letterhead, but not the other details like Job description etc etc, the format which the CIC requires. 

I have read the Australian expat forums and a statutory declaration is sufficient for immigration.

So was wondering if that would work in this case.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


svb said:


> Haha Jrge,
> 
> I totally agree with you on this point. Its really disheartening to know that when asked for such a letter they just deny it stating several reasons like "Thats against company policy" etc. I had the same problem when I asked for a reference to apply for my MBA from one of my previous employers.
> 
> ...


I still wouldn't know if that will work. Why don't you email CIC and inquire directly? One of many good things CIC has, it's that they will answer almost any question.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

